# finally ended my dry spell



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I went out fox hunting last night, and this guy showed up 12 minutes into the set. gave me a perfect 100 yard broadside shot.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice fox. 

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice! Keep at em!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice ....it looks like a coyote to me.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice--- good job put'in the fur in the dirt--- er--- I mean snow.lol. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the coyote !


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats on the yote!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff congrats


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on ending your dry spell.............. :hunter:


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah i made about 50 stands without seeing anything. it was quite discouraging, since i called in a few last year.


----------

